# finding dead bodies



## finn (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm wondering what people do when they find dead bodies, in squats, off the tracks, in the woods, whatever- but in places where you aren't supposed to be. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Dirty Rig (Oct 16, 2007)

Leave that shit there and don't touch nothing. I ain't being associated with no random dead body.


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 16, 2007)

just walk away man... just walk away.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 16, 2007)

i suggest you walk away. even finding a dead body in a place that isn't illegal to be in is a pain in the ass to deal with.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 16, 2007)

mkay... maybe out of respect for the dead you might wanna call an anonomous tip into the cops??? I guess that wouldn't be too big of a deal if you use a pay phone or whatever. 


i dunno... the only person i've seen dead was some junky in panhandle park that obviously just curled up and died w/o any foul play involved. it was pretty creepy though. long story short... a bunch of us were drinking, thi guy lays down under a near by tree w/ his dog and covers up to sleep... we offer him a swill and he declines... a few hours later the cops come around and kick him and he's dead.


----------



## Exile (Oct 16, 2007)

Tell the police no matter who it is in respect for the dead. Its only right seriously.

Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/10/16 10:44


----------



## Grace (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah but putting in a call should be where the involvement stops. Mostly because one must wonder when near or around a dead body, what or whom, exactly, was the reason for said person's demise? My biggest worry would be disease, or murderers. Mostly disease. 

On the other hand, if you're hungry...


----------



## finn (Oct 16, 2007)

I suppose the trick is to do the anonymous report. I guess GPS coordinates and digital photographs should do the trick, yet another thing to work on, but probably much better than handholding a cop to find it...


----------



## finn (Oct 16, 2007)

PS. that body is bones. The only reason I saw it is because some scavenger disturbed the skull. I'm not talking about a fresh corpse.


----------



## Exile (Oct 16, 2007)

*finn wrote:*


> I suppose the trick is to do the anonymous report. I guess GPS coordinates and digital photographs should do the trick, yet another thing to work on, but probably much better than handholding a cop to find it...


Seriously if you just went up to them if you found it its not like your main suspect #1. You found it you did a good deed.But yeah definetly tell about it.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 16, 2007)

if said body is just nothing but bones, I wouldn't worry so much. it might be some one's long lost missing child or a murder victim. I'd get people to notice asap


----------



## Exile (Oct 16, 2007)

*Mouse wrote:*


> if said body is just nothing but bones, I wouldn't worry so much. it might be some one's long lost missing child or a murder victim. I'd get people to notice asap


Yeah exactly its decayed so its not like your really a suspect. A murderer wouldnt point out the grave of his victim it would be kinda pointless.


----------



## FatAdam (Oct 16, 2007)

we had a dead body rotting for four months in an abandon shed beside our back yard. Some guy with a hooker found it when he tried to take her into the shed, then for his speedy getaway drove his van off a fucking wall and got stuck. They put tarps up on the 3 sides of the shed you could see from the road, but not on the fence side. We got a pretty gnarly view of rotten flesh and bones from the back yard (this shed set up against our fence, dead bodies a stick poke away) cops didn't ask many questions.. that part of town I suppose.


----------



## finn (Oct 17, 2007)

It's not a child, else the skull would not be intact when the cartilage rotted away. And I don't trust the cops or want to explain what business I had trespassing.

But first, I need to get my stuff out to another place, which I'm working on, so it doesn't get confiscated.


----------



## Grace (Oct 17, 2007)

An infant's skull is made of cartilage, not a child's. But you seem like you know what needs to be done, so it's pointless to debate on the age of a nameless dead body. In fact, the whole affair is making me quite depressed...


----------



## Mouse (Oct 17, 2007)

everyone is someone's child, despite age.


----------



## Cardboard (Oct 17, 2007)

In my experience...
Pay your respects and move on.
I have learned through my travels not to fuck around with other peoples business. You have no connection, the police arent really going to do anything to help. leave no trace of yourself and get the fuck out of there.


----------



## finn (Oct 17, 2007)

Okay, all my stupid batteries have died, so I'm a little behind in my plans. I'm still going to send an untraceable message to the police with directions that an idiot can follow to find the body, but I'm still moving my stuff, and now getting batteries.

That's all I'm saying. I was wondering what people's experience with the police in this matter was, because it does slow me down a lot to use the untraceable message route. I don't know how hard the police will try to figure out an anonymous tip. Now I'm going to work on it before some internet cop jumps me to demand the location which I don't have the GPS coordinates to.


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 3, 2007)

Exile said:


> *Mouse wrote:*
> 
> 
> > if said body is just nothing but bones, I wouldn't worry so much. it might be some one's long lost missing child or a murder victim. I'd get people to notice asap
> ...



What about The Zodiac?
he always called or wrote letters boasting about his victims.


----------



## Exile (Nov 3, 2007)

Dillinger said:


> Exile said:
> 
> 
> > *Mouse wrote:*
> ...


Well I sure hope your not going to boast about someone you didnt kill. :shock:


----------



## finn (Nov 4, 2007)

*Oh the parts*

Arrow, that's a creepier find than mine, because all the time you have to be thinking: WHERE IS THE REST OF YOU? On the other hand I knew someone to find a severed arm, and then later, she found some homebums cooking right where the arm was (she couldn't tell if it was still there, being cooked, or not). She didn't ask any questions, just got her stuff and left.

Before this, the only close experience I had was when I got my nose an inch away from what seemed to be a be a root vegetable and then I thought, wow, those roots really look like little clawed feet. They look a lot like clawed feet. Wait... those are clawed feet. It turned out to be the bottom half of the soaked body of a possum. I recoiled and felt sick for a little bit, but it was probably fresh enough to cook and eat.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 7, 2007)

oohh! ohh! my turn!

this one time, at band cam... er... in vancouver, washington, two friends and i were walking to the north end of the train yard to catch a train to seattle. we walked for quite a few miles until we found a good spot that was next to the tracks and in the middle of nowhere. it was late at night, and very dark. the first thing we noticed as we settled in was that there was a huge 80 gallon stockpot about 5-10 feet away from us, which i thought was kinda odd, but you see all sorts of weird junk when you're next to the tracks... so anyways, we slept through the night waiting for our train, although i was occasionally awoken by the wafting stench of death... but after a minute it would go away again, so i slept till morning.

in the morning though, we all woke up to the hot sun... and swarms of flies. also back was the stench of death, so thick you could cut it with a knife. we were all gagging, and looking around thinking, "what the fuck?" when we saw the 80 gallon stock pot... with two hooves sticking out the top. throughly grossed out, i could only get within a few feet to see that someone had left a stock pot with two full front cow legs sticking out of it, and i mean FULL legs, like up to the cow's shoulder.

now who the hell would leave that just sitting in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## Crazycoon (Nov 7, 2007)

Exile said:


> Tell the police no matter who it is in respect for the dead. Its only right seriously.
> 
> Post edited by: Exile, at: 2007/10/16 10:44



The dead are dead, and I doubt the spirit cares much about its former flesh and bones. However, out of respect for the earth, tell no one. Let it go back to soil. Coffins and any form of bodily preservation after death is the ultimate last expression of human greed. We give nothing back to nature in life so heres your chance, tell no one....


----------



## Labea (Nov 9, 2007)

My only concern about not reporting a dead body is that the person who murdered it, if indeed it was a homicide, would never get caught. I don't think I would feel very good about myself if I didn't report something like that. 

Although I rather like the idea of dying and just being lost, never found, or identified, so it was like, "what happened to that one girl... the one with the huge gums"... go out Agatha Christi style, you know?


----------



## finn (Nov 11, 2007)

I do wish bodies would have messages with them, like a readable journal that explains something. Maybe something like "There are too many of them, the walking dead surrounds us, but we have no water left, we must have one last battle. There are too many of them... We've won, but I was bitten, and have been infected. I must hide myself away from others and bind myself so that I will not become one of them until I have rotted away... I am growing weak now, but my cords are secure. The end is near and"


----------



## Labea (Nov 12, 2007)

finn said:


> I do wish bodies would have messages with them, like a readable journal that explains something. Maybe something like "There are too many of them, the walking dead surrounds us, but we have no water left, we must have one last battle. There are too many of them... We've won, but I was bitten, and have been infected. I must hide myself away from others and bind myself so that I will not become one of them until I have rotted away... I am growing weak now, but my cords are secure. The end is near and"



SICK! in a good way...

that would be undeniably creepy.


----------

